# Elite Archery



## ELITEARCHERYCEO (Nov 11, 2005)

I will once again try and put a stop to the horrible rumors that seem to be coming from a competitive company. Elite Archery is *NOT* closing on August 31, we will and can continue to ship product for years to come. If you are a dealer getting these horrible calls, please disregard them. I have received many calls from dealers telling me that a certain company's sales team has been calling them stating Elite will be out of business on August 31. They have also informed me that this other company is threatening not ship product, if they pick up Elite. Elite Archery is dealing with this issue in a matter that we feel is necessary. 

Kate Strother
President
Elite Archery Inc


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> a certain company's sales team has been calling them stating Elite will be out of business on August 31. They have also informed me that this other company is threatening not ship product, if they pick up Elite. Elite Archery is dealing with this issue in a matter that we feel is necessary.


What the....? 

Talk about unprofessional! 

Just keep on keeping on Kate and you guys will overcome this. Why does everyone have to be so jealous?


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*Post from ELite Archery.........*

Elite just posted this on the Manufacturer list.

"I will once again try and put a stop to the horrible rumors that seem to be coming from a competitive company. Elite Archery is NOT closing on August 31, we will and can continue to ship product for years to come. If you are a dealer getting these horrible calls, please disregard them. I have received many calls from dealers telling me that a certain company's sales team has been calling them stating Elite will be out of business on August 31. They have also informed me that this other company is threatening not ship product, if they pick up Elite. Elite Archery is dealing with this issue in a matter that we feel is necessary. "

Just thought i would FYI everyone.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks but if its already posted, why are you posting it again?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I didn't know that.

Let's see the 2007 line.....:zip:


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> What the....?
> 
> Talk about unprofessional!
> 
> Just keep on keeping on Kate and you guys will overcome this. Why does everyone have to be so jealous?



AMEN!!!!!!!!

someone must be shakey about competition....


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, nothing new.


----------



## spartan (Mar 4, 2006)

I am beginning to question posts made by Elite due to conflciting or misleading info such as the judges ruling then find out it is a preliminary judgement. No non compete agreement, oh but there was one it was just found to be invalid.

I would like to hear from the proshops that have supposedly received these phone calls. If this was happening wouldn't it be more professional for Elite to contact their dealers directly rather than report to the AT crowd.

This post is just going to lead to more controversy that cannot be proven or disproven.

Maybe the moderators should just pull the plug now.


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Merging this thread with the other


----------



## spartan (Mar 4, 2006)

Here we go again. If tis is truly happening wouldn't it be more professional for Elite to contact their dealers directly. Another round of statements that cannot be proven or disproven. Let's hear from the proshops that have received these phone calls from this other company.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

FYI,

there is a big difference in an employee contract and a non-compete agreement.

Two different animals.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

spartan said:


> Maybe the moderators should just pull the plug now.


Maybe you should stop with the moderator advice? 

You people trying to play moderator.......... Our mods are more than capable.

I just can't understand all the jealously if company you know who is sooooo successful and selling all the other companies under the table. The more bow companies out there the better if you ask me. Like beer, I guy can't have too much bows either.

I wonder what Elite Archery's position on WHA and OBT is? :behindsof


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I wonder what Elite Archery's position is on improper pressing is, Slippy?


----------



## spartan (Mar 4, 2006)

June 23rd, 2006, 04:13 PM 
ELITEARCHERYCEO 
Elite Archery CEO Join Date: Nov 2005
Location: Washington
Posts: 30 

Elite Archery vs Bowtech 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Court finds that the non competition clause contained in the 2001 employment agreement between Mr. Strother and Bowtech is not valid. 
Kate Strother
President
Elite Archery Inc

I know there is a difference. By EliteCEO: the non compete clause was found invalid which was contained in the employment agreement.

Yes the moderators do a very good job. I do have the right to state my opinion just as you do.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah,

it was a clause,

kinda like Santa Claus,

it don't really exist.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

spartan said:


> June 23rd, 2006, 04:13 PM
> 
> Yes the moderators do a very good job. I do have the right to state my opinion just as you do.


John Spartan, the mods don't come to your work and tell you how to do your job so give them the same respect, thats all. I meant no ill will.

And what you have against Elite is beyond me. Why all the Hate'N player?


----------



## spartan (Mar 4, 2006)

A judge may use discretion in enforcing non compete agreements. If it can be demonstrated that a person could be denied the right to make a living by the enforcement of a non compete agreement the judge may declare it invalid. I would asume Kevin's attorney's would have argued this point. Take away his ability to design bows and he would probably have to go back to driving truck.

And I am not anti ELite. I will be looking at their new models that will be available after Sept. 1.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*that was my bad*

normally not as many people read this thread (Manufacturer) so i was giving it more attention in the General Archery section but someone didnt like it so it was moved to here. my apologies. i just figured it would get more exposure over there but maybe thats why Kevin and Co. put it over here. i cant delete it now.

sorry.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Kate, Its seems its a dog eat dog industry and your wearing milkbone underwear. Im sure that that other company will try every trick in the book to slow you all down but its TOO LATE! The Elite train is rollin. So far 95%+ of the feedback from actual Elite owners has been above and beyond what they expected. Keep up the good work and you will have one of the industries top companys in the not so distant future and you will look back and laugh at how short lived the rough times really were.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ultramax said:


> Kate, Its seems its a dog eat dog industry and your wearing milkbone underwear.


:darkbeer:


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

When the privately held company I worked for was going through some financial stress (one of the "major share" owners had died and willed their portion of the company to some 18 people, each of whom wanted only the money and had to be bought out by the remaining formerly "minor share" owners) our competitors did the same thing.

Our competitors called our customers and told them terrible lies -- that we were going bankrupt, that we could not continue production, that our management had self-destructed, etc. So, such underhanded tactics are not uncommon in Corporate America.

We countered by having our president personally call every one of our major customers as well as issue a letter to all smaller customers describing the financial situation, what we were doing about it, and telling them that we would be in business as usual.

Our competition lost out because our customers saw them for what they were -- untrustworthy people who would not make good business partners.

Hang in there, Elite. You have a lot of people here rooting for you.


----------



## B-N-B (Jan 5, 2005)

Amen, Tom. I'm in there 110%. I have quite a few customers wanting Elite bows. I personally can't stop shooting the E-500 I purchased for the shop's floor display..


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

I'll pose a hypothetical. Let's say Oregon has a law that for a non-compete to be valid your employer must have you sign it within 3 days of going to work for them. Let's say you worked there 2 years and then were asked to sign one to please a bunch of investors in the company and let's say you were told not to worry about it as it wasn't valid anyway and then that employer later after firing you tried to enforce that non-compete in an Oregon court. How much luck do you think the employer would have in front of a judge who knows the law? Remember this is all hypothetical.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

There is this one other thing. I have personally talked to a dealer who was given a lot of missinformation by BowTech and as Durocab has already mentioned the archery shop where he normally does business has also been approached. I can't speak for any other shops. I do know Durocab to be an honest guy as do many of the rest of you and I believe the AT member who runs a bow shop who told me of his experience. This of course is only 2 shops as the rest are only rumors to me as I have them second hand. This is however a start. It would seem odd that BowTech would seek damages from Elite and then enter into a campaign of slanderous lies to convince people that Elite will be out of business by September 1st. Believe what you will but I believe Elite will be alive and well September 1st and will go way beyond the fondest expectations of all of you.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## NMhunter (Jun 25, 2003)

*Two wrongs don't make a right.*

It sucks when people spout off false things about others, doesn't it.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Dave Nowlin said:


> It would seem odd that BowTech would seek damages from Elite and then enter into a campaign of slanderous lies to convince people that Elite will be out of business by September 1st.


That doesn't seem reasonable to me either... :wink:


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

*elite*

I'm not anti anything, but would like to hear from someone at the top of the 
"other company". Theres always two sides to the story.Lots of disgruntled employees on both sides I'm sure.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

3drcher48 said:


> I'm not anti anything, but would like to hear from someone at the top of the
> "other company". Theres always two sides to the story.Lots of disgruntled employees on both sides I'm sure.


Yeah, we hear quite often from Elite, but haven't heard anything from Bowtech... oops I mean "the other company" yet. Would be interesting to hear what they have to say, because, as you said... the truth usually lies somewhere in the middle :cocktail:


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Well….

I think I know a certain somebody that insisted that Bowtech would be out of business in '07 as well

I doubt such rumors are true but I have heard of similar stories from the opposite side as well. 

One thing that is NOT a rumor was a certain co-owner -,CEO , designer or what ever you call them announced to the world that Bowtech did not care for the safety of it's consumers and that Bowtech may be Bankrupt in '07

That's a quotable fact I guess you reap what you sow


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

centerx said:


> Well….
> 
> I think I know a certain somebody that insisted that Bowtech would be out of business in '07 as well
> 
> ...


haha!!! I remember that... good stuff!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Yeah,
> 
> it was a clause,
> 
> ...



C'mon Sage! There are some children on this site!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Durocab1 said:


> C'mon Sage! There are some children on this site!


I B 1 2

:wink:


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

The accusations made officially by Elite Archery and others here regarding Bowtech sales reps or any other person employed by Bowtech are *FALSE*. 
I know the sales manager at Bowtech very well on a personal level and he cannot fathom what he has read. Bowtech sales people have been rigidly instructed to not even respond to _ANYTHING_ regarding Elite even if they are engaged into an Elite vs. Bowtech by a dealer.
This is simply not happening.
How often have any of you seen Bowtech respond to anything said about them on a corporate level? 
Their strict stance is to stay ABOVE any of this type of behavior and they ARE NOT engaged in it at any level.
What you are seeing here is Elite Archery playing off the emotions of it’s supporters trying to convince people and dealers that Bowtech is engaging in unprofessional and downright petty behavior.
This is not the case and any statements made to the contrary are a lie. 

This information comes directly from those in charge of ,and the people being accused of, improper business practices.

I tend to stay out of the fray with this stuff and allow it to be handled privately between the affected parties, however these statements needed to be made in defense of what amount to serious (however sadly petty) accusations.

Also if you notice on this thread started by Kate (who I do not know personally) Bowtech is never even mentioned, only _implied_ for everyone else to fill in the blanks. Why is that? If this is the truth as you see it, and you are going to make this sort of statement then why not just say what you have to say right from the get go on a REAL official level? 

An "Official" corporate statement does not, or should not, involve innuendo.
The statement made by Kate Strother as CEO of this company is seen as an official statement.

Believe whomever you want or neither, that is every member’s prerogative. These are the facts directly from Bowtech


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Matt / PA said:


> These are the facts directly from Bowtech


Yeah, sure. 

Although I don't shoot their bows I just don't like seeing little companies bullied around.


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

> I just don't like seeing little companies bullied around


Same here Slippy, but more importantly I hate to see people in general deceived. That is what has become very apparent and I am not talking about that other bow company. Sometimes the bullies are not the big dogs. In this case if I were the big dog and had no other choice........I would have gone to court too!!!


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, personally I don't know what to do. I like both Elite and BowTech bows. I like the price of Elite but I also like knowing that with BowTech I have a certain future. For now I'll stick with BT. If two years down the road I want a new bow I'll check out what Elite has to offer.

I wish all of this bickering would stop, lets ride out the whole thing and in 6 months lets see where we are.

:behindsof


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

Matt / PA said:


> The accusations made officially by Elite Archery and others here regarding Bowtech sales reps or any other person employed by Bowtech are *FALSE*.
> I know the sales manager at Bowtech very well on a personal level and he cannot fathom what he has read. Bowtech sales people have been rigidly instructed to not even respond to _ANYTHING_ regarding Elite even if they are engaged into an Elite vs. Bowtech by a dealer.
> This is simply not happening.


Got news for you, Matt. Just because he doesn't know about it doesn't mean it isn't happening. I spent 35 years in Corporate America and I still am disgusted and bewildered by some of the things I saw -- things our competitors' people did and things our own employees did -- that could have gotten them fired if their bosses had known. And, in some cases where they got caught, they DID get fired.

This stuff gets triggered by "implicit understandings" (which are really MIS-understandings during "wink wink" conversations between bosses and subordinates), personal grudges, personal greed, blind loyalty to the company, overly-aggressive personalities, plus a whole bunch of other things. Where there is conflict there is and will be misbehavior and opportunists, unfortunately. This is especially true when money is at stake.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Tom D said:


> Got news for you, Matt. Just because he doesn't know about it doesn't mean it isn't happening. I spent 35 years in Corporate America and I still am disgusted and bewildered by some of the things I saw -- things our competitors' people did and things our own employees did -- that could have gotten them fired if their bosses had known. And, in some cases where they got caught, they DID get fired.
> 
> This stuff gets triggered by "implicit understandings" (which are really MIS-understandings during "wink wink" conversations between bosses and subordinates), personal grudges, personal greed, blind loyalty to the company, overly-aggressive personalities, plus a whole bunch of other things. Where there is conflict there is and will be misbehavior and opportunists, unfortunately. This is especially true when money is at stake.



I agree with you. I am about to retire from State Goverment work after 34 years and I have seen cut-throat behavior from both the public and private sectors on so many occassions that I do not even doubt the underhanded tactics that both individuals and companys will take to try to gain an advantage over their competitors.

I have no doubt whatsoever that some of the sales people and possibly even management are deliberatly speading rumors as fast as their lips will move. It is only human nature for them.

I wish Kevin, Kate and Elite the very best. Competition is good for the archery industry.

I think both companies have excellent products and I for one can't wait to see what they turn out for the 2007 year.

I also plan on buying from one of them. Which I am not yet sure about though.

Kevin:

Show me an Ice in camo please


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

This sounds a lot like a case of he said, she said except that we are only hearing the she said part of it and a lot of unconfirmed here say. If Bowtech has done what Kate has intimated then Elite should be following a legal course of action to quell what she has accuses Bowtech of doing (even though she only pointed to Bowtech through innuendos). It sounds more like someone who is trying more to gain public support by making themselves the underdog and trying to rally the troops by enlisting the help of Archery Talk members. This entire campaign that Elite has begun here over the past few weeks seems more like a PR stunt then anything else. it's easy to start a thread about a company you won't name but will make accusations about. What if Bowtechs CEO did come here to refute these accusations. Would that prove or disprove anything, not likely. The only thing I can see happening would be a firestorm of Bowtech versus Elite shooters bashing each other. Nothing will be accomplished here by Kate's post except people registering either they're sympathy for Elite and wrath toward Bowtech or, they're (and my) suspicions that this is nothing more then a ploy to get new and previous potential customers. 

If Bowtech has done what this thread has accused them of, then they should be legally prohibited from doing so now or in the future. If not then Elite and it's owners should be criticized by the members here and in court for making unfounded and untruthful allegations. 

Archery Talk is not a court of law and it is the wrong place to make into a court of public opinion. Everyone will end up being the loser in this one if this goes on much longer. The majority of us don't have near enough facts in this case to make even an educated guess who is right and who is wrong. all this thread will accomplish will be to bring out brand haters and bashers from both camps. This was a bad idea from the start and Kate and Elite should have known that. Thats just one more reason I have reservations about the real motive behind this thread.

It is true that I currently own a Bowtech so before anyone starts any "Fan Boy" crap let me make it clear that I am not a die hard for any company. I shoot What fits me and believe that Bowtech is not the right bow for everyone. I just believe that Bashing a brand either by outright condemnation or by innuendo is wrong and that is basically what this thread was meant to do. if it were about any bow company it would still be wrong.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Think cougar and HV have hit the nail on the head. Draging all this out and running it up one side and down the other side of AT is more of what you would expect from Click behavior in high school than the CEO of a company.
It may help rally the troops and even swing over some new converts who no longer want to have anything to do with the evil empire LOL. I have one for everyone what would happen if I started making bows next week and lets just say they were just like the Mathews Switchback and Switchback XT with a little lower end dipping and maybe I got Barnsdale to make my limbs. How long do you think it would be before I got SERVED.:wink: Heck I bet Matts lawyers might even be faster. They would sue me for enough to keep three generations in the poor house.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Oh?*

:moviecorn :moviecorn :vom: :hurt: :hurt:


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> I will once again try and put a stop to the horrible rumors that seem to be coming from a competitive company. Elite Archery is *NOT* closing on August 31, we will and can continue to ship product for years to come. If you are a dealer getting these horrible calls, please disregard them. I have received many calls from dealers telling me that a certain company's sales team has been calling them stating Elite will be out of business on August 31. They have also informed me that this other company is threatening not ship product, if they pick up Elite. Elite Archery is dealing with this issue in a matter that we feel is necessary.
> 
> Kate Strother
> President
> Elite Archery Inc


How dramatic. Give me a break Darlin'.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Good post Matt. Seems to me that whenever someone posts different then what Elite keeps saying (and personally I feel this is to just get sympathy and skirts the truth) then suddenly Bowtech is called unfair. I wish Elite luck but have just seen too much different to believe them totally and do think they are trying to sway support to their side. I have been in touch with Bowtech (through working with a dealer) and feel they have been professianal throughout this. Others may disagree but this is their right as it is for me to disagree with them. Just personally it seems to me that EliteCEO keeps posting certain things and then stays out of it to try and cause problems. Maybe this isn't sounding like it should but if anyone goes back and really looks at who has started these threads (and be honest) and for what reason then they would agree too. I'm not saying Elite is a bad company just that I disagree with some of the ways they are doing business. Just my fwiw.


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

Also, what seems to bother me a bunch is how ELITEARCHERYCEO starts a thread and never posts again to it. We are in page 2 already and nothing! Sounds like she is trying to start crap....


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Lung Buster 371 said:


> Also, what seems to bother me a bunch is how ELITEARCHERYCEO starts a thread and never posts again to it. We are in page 2 already and nothing! Sounds like she is trying to start crap....


To me it sounds like Elite is just trying to set the record straight. "Crap" are all the posts that follow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Lung Buster 371 said:


> Also, what seems to bother me a bunch is how ELITEARCHERYCEO starts a thread and never posts again to it. We are in page 2 already and nothing! Sounds like she is trying to start crap....


It was a statement letting people and dealers know why someone is or possibly is contacting them with false info. Or was it hard to see that from behind your streaming Bowtech avatar


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Kevin comes on AT and says that "Bowtech may not be around in '07". Now, through her tears, Kate is accusing Bowtech of saying the same thing about Elite. That ladies and gentlemen is "the pot calling the kettle black".


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Meleagris1 said:


> To me it sounds like Elite is just trying to set the record straight. "Crap" are all the posts that follow.


I think the operative word here is "trying". :wink: What record is being set straight? All I see is innuendo. Nothing concrete. No REAL proof has been offered. 

L-train:
"It was a statement letting people and dealers know why someone is or possibly is contacting......"
"OR POSSIBLY IS........" The possibilities are endless. The proof is missing. The insinuation is priceless.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Big difference between venting after being fired and a statement informing people of illegal coersion against your Co.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

L, you are up against a paid force can't blame a group for defending the hand that feeds you. But there are many that will claim you owe Kevin something cause he sent you a bow to borrow on a hunt. That kind of gesture can't go unpunnished!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Durocab1 said:


> L, you are up against a paid force can't blame a group for defending the hand that feeds you. But there are many that will claim you owe Kevin something cause he sent you a bow to borrow on a hunt. That kind of gesture can't go unpunnished!


I can take it, besides my father taught me to fight the hard fight not slip along with the popular/paid masses.:wink:
Us small business owners gotta stick together!


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

If Kates post is proven true, and what Duro has been saying about the phone calls to dealers is proven true, (not questioning you Duro ) it won't change any minds. The fans will still defend their choices. So IMO all of these arguments are really moot. :rock-on:


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Why is it you never see Hoyt, Mathews, Martin, Darton, PSE, Ross, Rytera, Browning, Jennings, AR, or Parker in the avatars or signatures of the people who are constantly wanting to bash Elite or question thier integrity


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

ultramax said:


> Why is it you never see Hoyt, Mathews, Martin, Darton, PSE, Ross, Rytera, Browning, Jennings, AR, or Parker in the avatars or signatures of the people who are constantly wanting to bash Elite or question thier integrity


Elite is a lousy maker of bows...that is why I only ordered one....take that!!!!! :wink:


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> Elite is a lousy maker of bows...that is why I only ordered one....take that!!!!! :wink:


I couldnt agree with you more so I did too.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Jose, did you order from you dealer or direct or has your dealer now backed out? Or does your dealer only carry Hoyt, Mathews?


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

L-train said:


> It was a statement letting people and dealers know why someone is or possibly is contacting them with false info. Or was it hard to see that from behind your streaming Bowtech avatar


If it is just a statement letting people know about what may or MAY NOT be happening then why not just post the anouncement and then lock it. :violin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Lung Buster 371 said:


> If it is just a statement letting people know about what may or MAY NOT be happening then why not just post the anouncement and then lock it. :violin:


I dont believe members can lock anything, at least I cant.
This is the manufacturers ANNOUNCEMENTS and PRESS releases forum is it not?


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Durocab1 said:


> Jose, did you order from you dealer or direct or has your dealer now backed out? Or does your dealer only carry Hoyt, Mathews?


I ordered from a dealer. 

www.outdoorproshops.com

is who I ordered from..looks like Mathews, Hoyt/Reflex, Browning/PSE, Parker, and Pearson..and Elite.....


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

L-train said:


> I dont believe members can lock anything, at least I cant.
> This is the manufacturers ANNOUNCEMENTS and PRESS releases forum is it not?


Apparently its the "Manufacturers Being Cry Babies" section..

You don't see the CEO of any other manufacturer coming on here and acting like a baby do you? :hurt:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Lung Buster 371 said:


> Apparently its the "Manufacturers Being Cry Babies" section..
> 
> You don't see the CEO of any other manufacturer coming on here and acting like a baby do you? :hurt:


Is that a personal attack:nono:


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

L-train said:


> Is that a personal attack:nono:


Not a personal attack. Its just that this whole thing is getting old. There are 5 different threads here on AT talking about this issue. If Kate and Kevin are reading this all I have to say is:

Build great bows at even better prices and let your product speak for you! If any other manufacturer is slamming you then just ignore it. It makes them look bad not you.:wink:


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> I will once again try and put a stop to the horrible rumors that seem to be coming from a competitive company. Elite Archery is *NOT* closing on August 31, we will and can continue to ship product for years to come. If you are a dealer getting these horrible calls, please disregard them. I have received many calls from dealers telling me that a certain company's sales team has been calling them stating Elite will be out of business on August 31. They have also informed me that this other company is threatening not ship product, if they pick up Elite. Elite Archery is dealing with this issue in a matter that we feel is necessary.
> 
> Kate Strother
> President
> Elite Archery Inc


This *has* been proven to me, and if you had a company and your customer's were hearing this I think you would do more than just make an announcement. Kate has handled this with class. I would rather someone come forward than come in the back door. 

I don't own an Elite bow nor am I affiliated with the company...Either company for that matter. Check out the sig's and avatar's etc. on some of the basher's etc. I have not tried to work for either company, went on hunting trips, been paid shooting money or whatever, (I take that back, I have won some tourney's with my bowtech Allegiance). I am no fanboy, no reason to lie, just stating what I know is true. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Durocab1 said:


> This *has* been proven to me, and if you had a company and your customer's were hearing this I think you would do more than just make an announcement. Kate has handled this with class. I would rather someone come forward than come in the back door.
> 
> I don't own an Elite bow nor am I affiliated with the company...Either company for that matter. Check out the sig's and avatar's etc. on some of the basher's etc. I have not tried to work for either company, went on hunting trips, been paid shooting money or whatever, (I take that back, I have won some tourney's with my bowtech Allegiance). I am no fanboy, no reason to lie, just stating what I know is true. Take it or leave it.


I gotta visit you one weekend duro...what you doing next saturday....wait, let me get my elite in then I'll head on over....we can shoot a little...JB

we can indian leg wrestle while holding our bows :wink:

I could be wrong but I don't see anybody from the Bowtech office in Oregon calling or sending out emails.....now the umpteen fanboys going ballistic and crying like they are losing their homes....that is another story...catch my drift...too easy to pretend being someone else these days...


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

yep, we need to get together for a shoot that's for sure. :darkbeer: I'm not into the Indian leg wrestle thing though! 


I'm not attacking any Bowtech person as there are many, many great guys representing or sponsored by the company and I love my bow. I'm just smart enough to know that there is always two sides to a story ("but wait you haven't heard Bowtechs!") Well, I'm listeing.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

good thing on the leg wrestling

I'm 6'0" 140 soaking wet with mercury and fully clothed


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> I'm 6'0" 140 soaking wet with mercury and fully clothed


And* that's* why they call Jose the "skinniest dude alive!" 

rick


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

TheHairlessone! said:


> And* that's* why they call Jose the "skinniest dude alive!"
> 
> rick


NOW do you see why I prefer a 12lb blind over a 20lber  :wink:


----------



## Always_peekin (Aug 4, 2005)

*Holy Cow*

Ok folks this is what you call:

Deja Moo

The same old BS we've all heard before.

I call a tag team cage match between the Strothers and any fanboy combo you bowtechies can muster up. Saddle up.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> NOW do you see why I prefer a 12lb blind over a 20lber


Heck yes Jose! That is half your body weight! 

rick


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

when my Elite comes in I promise to take a picture of the hogs with the blind...so you can get a good idea of my stature :wink:


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Lung Buster 371 said:


> ! If any other manufacturer is slamming you then just ignore it. It makes them look bad not you.:wink:


It appears that KS slammed bowtech and they didn't ignore the slam. They took it rather serious which I figure Elite does to.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Two peas in a pod.
BD


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

[QUOTE

I call a tag team cage match between the Strothers and any fanboy combo you bowtechies can muster up. Saddle up.[/QUOTE]


Now that there is something we all could agree on!


----------



## deerhuntalotdee (Mar 2, 2005)

*how can you*

how can people say that elite and there bows are so great? they are having trouble getting product out and not many dealers yet. they have not been in business long enough to really tell anything yet. if the elite K+ k were just two unknown people there wouldn't be all this fighting going on. we need to let the courts handle there problems and us do our thing which is shootin our bows, no mater what kind that might be. if you like your bow keep shooting it. if you don't ,get one that you can. it would be to bad if we lose a bow company but life will go on, it's not the end of the world, it might not be as great as it was tho. everyone makes a best bow for some one ,but not for everyone. well i hope you will have a great 4th , and hope you remember why and what we are celebrating. take care


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

deerhuntalotdee said:


> how can people say that elite and there bows are so great? they are having trouble getting product out and not many dealers yet. they have not been in business long enough to really tell anything yet. if the elite K+ k were just two unknown people there wouldn't be all this fighting going on. we need to let the courts handle there problems and us do our thing which is shootin our bows, no mater what kind that might be. if you like your bow keep shooting it. if you don't ,get one that you can. it would be to bad if we lose a bow company but life will go on, it's not the end of the world, it might not be as great as it was tho. everyone makes a best bow for some one ,but not for everyone. well i hope you will have a great 4th , and hope you remember why and what we are celebrating. take care



One of the best and most sensible posts I have seen on this whole fiasco.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

8PT said:


> One of the best and most sensible posts I have seen on this whole fiasco.


Take out the first couple lines and I agree with you. The guys that have them love them. So yes, let people shoot what THEY want and enjoy.


----------



## dahayseed (Feb 8, 2003)

*Hmmm*

Wonder what would happen if these two companies merged???


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

:flypig:


dahayseed said:


> Wonder what would happen if these two companies merged???


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

*Here's the REAL issue between Elite & BowTech*

I really don't care about Elite or BowTech per say. I do own a 2006 Diamond Liberty and think it is the best shooting bow for hunting whitetail deer ever DESIGNED. What turns my stomach about all this public name calling on both sides from each company and the subsequent side taking by vested members on this site choosing sides is that "Character" or the lack thereof does not seem to influence anyone when they take their sides. I'm a Christian and the very first Papa John's Pizza commercial had the owner bad mouthing the competion. Bad mouthing the competion is petty and low and only makes me NOT buy your product. It also makes me question your charactor and I wonder then about how you will treat me when I have a warrenty issue. What really got me about the founder and owner of Papa John's badmouthing was he was trashing the very people who hired him to his first job, trained and nutured him to the point that he was so well trained and payed that he was able to open his own chain and compete with them. That's all well and good, but trashing the folks who helped you learn, grow, work, learn a trade and support your family and then to repay them by trashing their name in your commercials sucks. They later pulled the commercial I heard because many other people had the same reaction I had. You don't bite the hand that feeds you. A real lack of character. I have no problem, that the guy wanted to go off on his own, but keep your tacky, childish mouth shut! And I don't buy Papa John or Domino's. Now a little advice to the newlyweds: all of this will not matter one bit in 50 years, but what will matter as you look back on your life is how you feel about the way you treated each other and those that you knew. Don't say or do anything now that you would regret later because remember it is only bows and pizza, for God's sake. It not like Papa John or you two are doing anything Jessus would be doing if He were living your lives. Don't take a silly piece of metal and string so seriously. A bow is nothing. Your character is your inner self and if you talk in ways about people that brings them down, you will also bring yourselves down. Concentrate on your marriage first, business second. If you put business second, you will be far less likely to fly off the handle, loose your cool and say or do something you regret. And if either one of you does something that is less than honest to help your business you will only be teaching your partner that you can not be trusted as a spouse or parent, so think hard about every choice you make in the coming year about your business. Honesty and trust are the bedrock of a good marriage (and a thriving business).You both obviously have tremendous talent and will succeed if it is God's will. Good luck to you both and I look forward to a day when both companies produce a fine bow for a fair price and a little healthy competion keeps both companies striving to be the best and then we all win. If I were with either company, I would keep my mouth shut, make my bows the best I knew how six days a week, and all the rest will take care of itself, I promise you that.


----------



## countryrebel762 (Jun 10, 2006)

Lung Buster 371 said:


> Apparently its the "Manufacturers Being Cry Babies" section..
> 
> You don't see the CEO of any other manufacturer coming on here and acting like a baby do you? :hurt:


Your the one who sits on here and cries about everything wanna be lung buster.


----------



## countryrebel762 (Jun 10, 2006)

spartan said:


> Here we go again. If tis is truly happening wouldn't it be more professional for Elite to contact their dealers directly. Another round of statements that cannot be proven or disproven. Let's hear from the proshops that have received these phone calls from this other company.


How do you know they have not done that already mister insider.You think you know whats going on but you dont,neither do I,you need to stop acting like your someone important that knows what they are talking about because you dont know


----------



## countryrebel762 (Jun 10, 2006)

Bowtech is doing more than just slamming,they are undermining,and that is CS.


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

countryrebel762 said:


> Your the one who sits on here and cries about everything wanna be lung buster.


How long did it take you to formulate that sentence? Obviously longer than it took you you think about what you are saying.


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

countryrebel762 said:


> INS ADJ, LOL, That explains everything.


You still make no sense! BTW, atleast I have a profile and I'm not hiding anything.


----------



## countryrebel762 (Jun 10, 2006)

Lung Buster 371 said:


> You still make no sense! BTW, atleast I have a profile and I'm not hiding anything.


Thats right, your right, Iam sorry.


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

ultramax said:


> Why is it you never see Hoyt, Mathews, Martin, Darton, PSE, Ross, Rytera, Browning, Jennings, AR, or Parker in the avatars or signatures of the people who are constantly wanting to bash Elite or question thier integrity





*We have a BINGO in the house!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Competition is good, in this case great for us the consumer. We're gonna get some really innovative stuff in a few months just wait and see.


----------



## Luckie (Aug 7, 2005)

All of this is just mental masturbation. Shut up and shoot it. If it like it buy it, if you don't, then don't buy it. As far as the legality of this whole thing, I'll leave that to the lawyers/*****s. 

I've shot the bows, I like the bows, I own one & I will sell them to anyone that feels the same. With that said, I will also sell, to whomever wishes to buy one, Mathews, Bowtech, PSE, Hoyt or any other brand they feel is the right bow for them. I don't tell my customers which bow is right for them, only they can decide that. 

My thanks go out to the staff @ Elite for trying to keep us informed.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Luckie, what state is your shop in if you don't mind my asking? Sounds like someone can shoot almost any brand they want at your store. Smart business man no doubt.


----------



## Luckie (Aug 7, 2005)

We are in central Texas. And like I said, I don't tell customers which bow is "the one" for them. I see a lot of guys on these sites saying that "their bow" is the only one to have. If that was true "their bow" would be the only one that anyone would carry. The best advice anyone can give a customer is "Shoot Bows". I'll even tell them to go to other shops and shoot brands that we don't carry & then come back and buy a Mathews, Bowtech, PSE or an Elite. 

Because let's face it those are the only ones to own.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Luckie said:


> We are in central Texas. And like I said, I don't tell customers which bow is "the one" for them. I see a lot of guys on these sites saying that "their bow" is the only one to have. If that was true "their bow" would be the only one that anyone would carry. The best advice anyone can give a customer is "Shoot Bows". I'll even tell them to go to other shops and shoot brands that we don't carry & then come back and buy a Mathews, Bowtech, PSE or an Elite.
> 
> Because let's face it those are the only ones to own.


And that's the only way to do business. Even here in CA.


----------



## Bucks Spirit (Apr 21, 2006)

Matt / PA said:


> The accusations made officially by Elite Archery and others here regarding Bowtech sales reps or any other person employed by Bowtech are *FALSE*.
> I know the sales manager at Bowtech very well on a personal level and he cannot fathom what he has read. Bowtech sales people have been rigidly instructed to not even respond to _ANYTHING_ regarding Elite even if they are engaged into an Elite vs. Bowtech by a dealer.
> This is simply not happening.
> How often have any of you seen Bowtech respond to anything said about them on a corporate level?
> ...


Looks to me you did not hear the rigid instructions.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

This thread is done.


----------

